# Got a few questions



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't think you can use any accesories with your bow, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

well even if you could use sights rests and stabilizers on that bow you really wouldn't get much out of it because 
1.) it doesn't have enough energy for hunting
2.) if you want to just do some 3d tournaments you will have to shoot from pretty far stakes for that bow and I'm not sure it would be good out to 30 yards. sorry and I hope I wasn't rude but if your looking at sights and wanting to get serious than this is the time to decide if you're intersted enough to spend $600 on a decent set up.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Robinhooder3 said:


> well even if you could use sights rests and stabilizers on that bow you really wouldn't get much out of it because
> 1.) it doesn't have enough energy for hunting
> 2.) if you want to just do some 3d tournaments you will have to shoot from pretty far stakes for that bow and I'm not sure it would be good out to 30 yards. sorry and I hope I wasn't rude but if your looking at sights and wanting to get serious than this is the time to decide if you're intersted enough to spend $600 on a decent set up.


naw that wasn't rude, i've been told that by my father plus i know i can't hunt anything big (not like there is anywhere to hunt in virgina beach) all i really do is shoot my shotblocker but i'm just wondering about the sights and the string loops mainly cause the 1-pin sight that came with the bow sucks and it hurts to shoot bare handed also would a peep sight be any good for helping my aim?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

scotty624 said:


> naw that wasn't rude, i've been told that by my father plus i know i can't hunt anything big (not like there is anywhere to hunt in virgina beach) all i really do is shoot my shotblocker but i'm just wondering about the sights and the string loops mainly cause the 1-pin sight that came with the bow sucks and it hurts to shoot bare handed also would a peep sight be any good for helping my aim?


That bow is for starters.. 

So the sights, stabilizers and peeps wouldnt be necessary... 

Save the money and invest in a bigger poundage youth bow and then start with the accessories. The sight that came with the bow is the only one allowed on that bow (my little brother used to have one) and he couldnt use my old "new" sight. Just save the money and invest in another bow. 

I know walmart has some pretty nice bows for about $100 that are great starters! Save save save and get one of them to see if you really like bowshooting.. Then from there on out start buyin the accessories! 

Good luck

-Bowhunter500


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

scotty624 said:


> naw that wasn't rude, i've been told that by my father plus i know i can't hunt anything big (not like there is anywhere to hunt in virgina beach) all i really do is shoot my shotblocker but i'm just wondering about the sights and the string loops mainly cause the 1-pin sight that came with the bow sucks and it hurts to shoot bare handed also would a peep sight be any good for helping my aim?


ok well than first of all if you don't mind, how old are you so we can see how badly you need a new bow. also by string loop do you mean D loop? next thing is a peep sight would help some but with this kind of set up all it would really be used for is to get used to one for when or if you get a new bow. a peep sight only really helps if you have a sight with a round housing for you to line up with. If you get a decent set up even with a $20 tru glo sight the peep will help because the housing of the sight will be able to line up with the peep. btw if you do go bow shoping figure out what you want, need and can afford and check out the classifieds here on archery talk. you can haggle some very good deals like I've gotten a $100 (retail value) arrow rest here for $25 in very good condition.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Robinhooder3 said:


> ok well than first of all if you don't mind, how old are you so we can see how badly you need a new bow. also by string loop do you mean D loop? next thing is a peep sight would help some but with this kind of set up all it would really be used for is to get used to one for when or if you get a new bow. a peep sight only really helps if you have a sight with a round housing for you to line up with. If you get a decent set up even with a $20 tru glo sight the peep will help because the housing of the sight will be able to line up with the peep. btw if you do go bow shoping figure out what you want, need and can afford and check out the classifieds here on archery talk. you can haggle some very good deals like I've gotten a $100 (retail value) arrow rest here for $25 in very good condition.


Yes by string loop i do mean d loop and i'm 15 and don't get money too often (only around xman and my birthday and whenever my grandma sends my family money) and Bowhunter500, i already know i like bowshooting, i shoot almost everyday, and i don't go to walmart for my archery stuff, i just can't wait till hunting season so i go to dick's sporting goods where they have everything year around


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

You need an upgrade. That bow is meant for little kids. You won't be able to put a peep sight in the string because it is not a regular string. Spend $200 and get a new PSE Deer hunter and you will be all set.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> You need an upgrade. That bow is meant for little kids. You won't be able to put a peep sight in the string because it is not a regular string. Spend $200 and get a new PSE Deer hunter and you will be all set.


I would do that but I don't have the money, that's why i'm gonna try to win the pse omen


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't think you could use the Omen. The lowest draw length is 28in and the lowest poundage it goes to is 50lbs. So unless your 6' tall or have very long arms i think that would be unshootable for you not to mention more than twice the draw weight of what you have now. Another thing with the Omen is that I don't think it's very beginner friendly if you haven't shot a real bow. The Omen is a very nice shooting bow and I have shot it and I have one that should be arriving in a couple of weeks but I don't think it would be the bow for you.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> I don't think you could use the Omen. The lowest draw length is 28in and the lowest poundage it goes to is 50lbs. So unless your 6' tall or have very long arms i think that would be unshootable for you not to mention more than twice the draw weight of what you have now. Another thing with the Omen is that I don't think it's very beginner friendly if you haven't shot a real bow. The Omen is a very nice shooting bow and I have shot it and I have one that should be arriving in a couple of weeks but I don't think it would be the bow for you.


I'm only 3 inches off i'm 5' 7 and i do have long arms but i'm not holding my breath on winning the omen, my family has a bad history for winning free stuff


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Okay, here it goes:

A peep sight: It could help. It definitely will not hurt. Just center the pin in the middle of the peep. It will not make you shoot Xs all the time, but it can't make you worse.

D-Loop: You only need one if you are using a release. It is tied to the top and bottom of where you knock the arrow. A release will also help your shooting, and it will not hurt your fingers. I strongly recommend them.

Now, the bow. To be honest, you need a new one. Sorry, but that is all there is to it. Being 15, you are plenty old/big enough to use a full-on adult bow. There is no way that bow will go as long as you need it. Besides that, it is not nearly as accurate as you will need it to be. Start saving now, go find odd jobs to do, and get some cash for a new bow. 

If you want a good quality bow that is cheap enough, I would go for a Diamond Razor's edge. It is affordable, it will reach almost any draw length (certainly one long enough for you) and it is accurate enough for a beginner. 

One last thing I have to say: Find a coach. Archery is not the kind of sport that you can really get good at without any kind of instruction. Get a coach, or get involved in a JOAD program, and they will help you.

I hope this did not sound offensive. I just said what I felt needed to be said. I hope it did not come across as harsh. Good luck!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh, btw, you are about as tall as me (just a bit shorter). Supposing that you don't have freakishly long arms (or short arms), expect your draw length to be around 27". Give or take a few. And I am pretty sure that Bear does not make it that long...


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> Okay, here it goes:
> 
> A peep sight: It could help. It definitely will not hurt. Just center the pin in the middle of the peep. It will not make you shoot Xs all the time, but it can't make you worse.
> 
> ...





Sighting In said:


> Oh, btw, you are about as tall as me (just a bit shorter). Supposing that you don't have freakishly long arms (or short arms), expect your draw length to be around 27". Give or take a few. And I am pretty sure that Bear does not make it that long...


naw that wasn't offensive, i've been knowing i needed a new bow for a while now but i just can't get any money and my parents can't buy be one at the moment, and about the d loop, i do have a release (got a free flight release from a buddy of mine) but i can't use the release cause the arrows are a little loss fitting and i need to make them small (any suggestions on doing that?) and about the JOAD program are there any in virginia beach and are the free and open to the public? and yeah the bear doesn't make it that long, it comes about to my jaw (if i force it) but most the time it comes about a couple inches infront of my nose. Where would i be able to buy that Diamond Razor's edge from online or could i buy it from a local dick's sporting goods?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

You have to pay a fee for the Joad program and if you are looking for a bow do NOT go to Dick's. Look online until you find the bow you want for a good price. You will get ripped off buying from Dick's. IMO if you are not a hunter or shooter that knows what they are doing Dick's is the worse place that you can go.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

The arrows are loss fitting? Do you mean that they will not stay on the string? If that is the case, you might need new knocks, or the serving re-done. If you mean that the arrows are too long, then you can cut them down with an arrow cutter (don't just go and start chopping arrows). Take your stuff into a shop and ask some questions. Go do a google search and find a shop near you.

I just looked up Dick's Sporting Goods, and no, they don't sell the Razor's Edge, which doesn't surprise me. I wouldn't go to Dick's for your archery stuff, though. Like I said, find a shop who will help you. The will probably have some Razor's Edges that you can buy. They will be a few hundred bucks. Or, you can get some on AT for a bit less. 

JOAD is not usually free. It often costs a few bucks a class, but it doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Here is a list of the JOAD clubs in Virginia:

OAD-Bull Run Spider Shooters
Ruth Rowe
P.O. Box 9224
Mc Lean, VA 22102
571-215-4403

JOAD-Richmond Archery Club
Andrew Stiles
2805 Dover Hunt Place
Richmond, VA 23233
804-389-0812

JOAD-The Kings Archer
Patrick Mellott
Free Union Church of the Brethren
Free Union, VA 22940
434-985-7689

Queen Ann Archers - JOAD
Mary Lecompte
7489 Burnt Tree Drive
Manassas, VA 20111
703-361-4565

Also, here is a link to the NAA JOAD page. Read it and check it out.

http://www.usaarcheryjoad.org/p1.html


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

His bow does not have a regular string and it does not have any serving on the string. The nocks are loose fitting because the string is smaller than a normal string.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> The arrows are loss fitting? Do you mean that they will not stay on the string? If that is the case, you might need new knocks, or the serving re-done. If you mean that the arrows are too long, then you can cut them down with an arrow cutter (don't just go and start chopping arrows). Take your stuff into a shop and ask some questions. Go do a google search and find a shop near you.
> 
> I just looked up Dick's Sporting Goods, and no, they don't sell the Razor's Edge, which doesn't surprise me. I wouldn't go to Dick's for your archery stuff, though. Like I said, find a shop who will help you. The will probably have some Razor's Edges that you can buy. They will be a few hundred bucks. Or, you can get some on AT for a bit less.
> 
> ...





x-force hunter said:


> His bow does not have a regular string and it does not have any serving on the string. The nocks are loose fitting because the string is smaller than a normal string.


I've looked around to find a archery shop and i can't seem to find one in my area and i don't think my mom would like driving to chessapeke to go to one, and my knocks are loose one my string but i got an arrow from a buddy of mine (the same one that gave me the release) and that arrow fits perfectly, it's a carbon express CX hunter 100

Here's a pic of it, the last two pics are the size of my knocks, the red one is on the carbon express and the green one is on a easton scout training arrow (the ones i mainly shot cause i save the carbon express for when i gotta hunt little bunnies outta my mom's garden )


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm going to jump onto the train with everyone else, you need a new bow. For one shooting a deer with the bear bow you have is a very slim chance. In MN it is illegal I know. Here the draw weight minnimum is 30 lbs and even that is a tough kill sometimes. Check out Diamond bows, they have some nice cheap bows, also the Mission line by Matthews is very affordable and they are excellent bows.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> I'm going to jump onto the train with everyone else, you need a new bow. For one shooting a deer with the bear bow you have is a very slim chance. In MN it is illegal I know. Here the draw weight minnimum is 30 lbs and even that is a tough kill sometimes. Check out Diamond bows, they have some nice cheap bows, also the Mission line by Matthews is very affordable and they are excellent bows.


i can't hunt deer even if i had a better bow, there's nowhere to hunt in Virginia beach (that i know of anyways), i got a new question for yall, how do i make the top part of my two peice quiver smaller so the arrows fit better and i can have the quiver the right way.

Here a pic of the top part (it's rubber so heat is outta the question)


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, technically that is the bottom of the quiver. If they rattle around, the arrows might be too small. Is there foam in the hood of the quiver? If it is warn out, they might shake around a bit.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> Well, technically that is the bottom of the quiver. If they rattle around, the arrows might be too small. Is there foam in the hood of the quiver? If it is warn out, they might shake around a bit.


yeah there's foam in the hood but i've tried replacing it and they stopped rattling but if i put the quiver the way it should be the arrows just way out and stops at the flinches (flights)


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I recommend going to your Bass Pro for a new bow. They have decent bows at a great price


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=139

try this out


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> I recommend going to your Bass Pro for a new bow. They have decent bows at a great price





PA3-DArcher4 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=139
> 
> try this out


I would go to a local bass pro shop but the closeest one is in cheasapeake (with everything else) and i've been looking on that link for a cheap youth bow my mom could buy me


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Try getting a job doing odd jobs or delivering papers or something like that to get some money in your pockets


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

At your age you should get a cheap real bow not a youth bow. Youth bows weren't made for 15 year olds they were made for younger kids. You can get a used Deer hunter that has everything for $100 - $150. Here on the classifieds you can find a used high end bow for around $200.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> Try getting a job doing odd jobs or delivering papers or something like that to get some money in your pockets





x-force hunter said:


> At your age you should get a cheap real bow not a youth bow. Youth bows weren't made for 15 year olds they were made for younger kids. You can get a used Deer hunter that has everything for $100 - $150. Here on the classifieds you can find a used high end bow for around $200.


hunter, i've been looking around on the classifieds (even though i shouldn't) to see what i can get cheap (or well what my mom can get me cheap) and joe i would get a odd job but all the lawns are taken and you can't deliver papers inless you wake up at like 2am here (haha that's when i go to sleep) so i'm gonna wait till next year to get a job when i'm 16 and gotta pay for gas and car inserince (well the deffernce) for an 89 s10 blazer, so next year is gonna be a bust year


----------



## Princess (Jul 15, 2009)

Any rest and sight should fit, but may not work the best. For a stabilizer, have your dad drill and tap a 5/16-24 hole in th efront to mount the sling to. My dad used one of these to teach young kids to shoot and it worked fine, but was far from the best.
He just got done modifying an adult bow bought at yard sale for $25 to fit someone about my age. If you would like I might be able to see what he did and if it could work for you.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Princess said:


> Any rest and sight should fit, but may not work the best. For a stabilizer, have your dad drill and tap a 5/16-24 hole in th efront to mount the sling to. My dad used one of these to teach young kids to shoot and it worked fine, but was far from the best.
> He just got done modifying an adult bow bought at yard sale for $25 to fit someone about my age. If you would like I might be able to see what he did and if it could work for you.


i might have my dad do that but if he screws up i'm out my only bow and i wouldn't be able to get another for a long time


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

NEVER ever drill into a bow. You will ruin the structural integrity of the risy and it WILL break.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> NEVER ever drill into a bow. You will ruin the structural integrity of the risy and it WILL break.


ok since i can't drill into it could i put the wrist strap on the bottom limb bolt?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi, again. I am back.

No, "Youth Bow" means little kid's bow, not actually youth. At your age, you should be plenty able to use an adult sized bow. I doubt that any youth bow will fit you. 

I think I said it before, but I can not stress it enough: Please, do not go to a big name shop (Bass Pro, Dick's, Cabellas) if you can avoid it. If you really can not find a good pro shop in your area, then go. But I can almost guarantee you that the service and knowledge in the sport will be much better at a pro shop. 

For the drilling and the wrist sling, don't drill it. It might wreak the bow. Don't chance it. If you want a wrist sling, wrap a string (maybe a piece of leather or something you brade, just make it something comfortable) around just under the grip, then cross over the ends, bring the ends under the cable guard, tie it, then bring the ends over the cable guard, and tie them together where you want them.

I hope it helped!


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> Hi, again. I am back.
> 
> No, "Youth Bow" means little kid's bow, not actually youth. At your age, you should be plenty able to use an adult sized bow. I doubt that any youth bow will fit you.
> 
> ...


I've been trying to find a new shop to go to, the only one i can find is southside archery, so now i'm stuck with dick's and southside archery if i wanna go in person, and i'm don't to worried about the wrist strap, since i mainly have a good grip on my bow, i was just wondering about it


----------



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

why not buy a bigger bow?


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

i would say just get a new bow...any upgrade would be better thats a we bit to small...just my opinion


----------



## zazuk0 (Aug 14, 2009)

Scotty have you had any luck with getting a different bow to use that will fit you i sent you a pm let me know


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

How is your quest going?


----------



## zazuk0 (Aug 14, 2009)

Scotty if your parents don't care you can have this martin jaguar its a great shooting bow and it just sits around in my archery room 55/70 27in draw d loop on it two piece quiver ill try to find a sight i will post a pic for you


----------



## Browning w/ HHA (Aug 14, 2009)

ok see if he likes shooting o bow in a month or so or for birthday or christmas buy him a dimond edge it will be the perferct bow take it and get it fit for him every week turn the screw on the limb a 1/4 of a turn tighter this if you know will increase the pull weight you dont have to worry even though the bow in $250 when ever he can pull back te max weight on the bow you can send it in and they will put stronger limbs on that bow for $25 dollars

this is my 3 browning micro i had a 20-30 a 30-40 now a 40-50
these bows are $250 apice i wished i would of known about the dimond edge


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Ive got a PSE Spyder that might work for you*

I have a PSE Spyder that is 27" draw length and 45-60Lbs draw.
If you are interested let me know and i will send you pictures
I am not asking much for price so if you are interested let me know.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Scotty, I hope you don't take this the wrong way but I am just going to say it as it is. I have seen your other posts on here and have to tell you that the bow you have now is not worth doing any thing to, you need a new bow. It doesn't make sense to spend and money and effort doing anything to the bow because you will be wasting more money than it is worth. It's worth around $30 so it doesn't make sense to spend any money on it when you can use the money to get yourself a real. You can't put a peep in the bow no matter what you do and cat whiskers will not do anything but slow it down. You can't hunt with the bow so there's no point in getting BH's and all you can do is shooot at very short distances. If you are serious about archery you need to get your self a real bow because you can't do anything with that bow. All you need is a $100 piece of junk bow nothing special. If you are not serious about than it does not matter. I'm sorry about that but it's the truth and it needed to be said.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> Scotty, I hope you don't take this the wrong way but I am just going to say it as it is. I have seen your other posts on here and have to tell you that the bow you have now is not worth doing any thing to, you need a new bow. It doesn't make sense to spend and money and effort doing anything to the bow because you will be wasting more money than it is worth. It's worth around $30 so it doesn't make sense to spend any money on it when you can use the money to get yourself a real. You can't put a peep in the bow no matter what you do and cat whiskers will not do anything but slow it down. You can't hunt with the bow so there's no point in getting BH's and all you can do is shooot at very short distances. If you are serious about archery you need to get your self a real bow because you can't do anything with that bow. All you need is a $100 piece of junk bow nothing special. If you are not serious about than it does not matter. I'm sorry about that but it's the truth and it needed to be said.


lol, i've been knowing that since day one man, i'm asking all the questions and stocking up on stuff for when i do get a real bow and a $100 piece of junk bow? lol funny, the only bow i can buy with that kind of money is a bear archer warrior (another youth bow) from dick's, i haven't checked out the shops around my area cause they're hiding lol, i gotta call them tomorrow and hope they're open.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

if you look around I am sure that you can find something for cheap. And there are plenty of bows out there for around $100 if you look for used bows. The thing you need to look for is some one who just wants to get rid of the bow. Someone I was shooting with was selling a fully set up Vulcan for $400 with everything on it and a V-Tec for $100 set up so there are some very good deals out there. Good luck with the search.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> if you look around I am sure that you can find something for cheap. And there are plenty of bows out there for around $100 if you look for used bows. The thing you need to look for is some one who just wants to get rid of the bow. Someone I was shooting with was selling a fully set up Vulcan for $400 with everything on it and a V-Tec for $100 set up so there are some very good deals out there. Good luck with the search.


thanks hunter, i've been searching high and low for a bow, no luck yet :sad:


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

What price range are you looking at? New or used?


----------



## djb0724 (Jan 19, 2009)

Robinhooder3 said:


> well even if you could use sights rests and stabilizers on that bow you really wouldn't get much out of it because
> 1.) it doesn't have enough energy for hunting
> 2.) if you want to just do some 3d tournaments you will have to shoot from pretty far stakes for that bow and I'm not sure it would be good out to 30 yards. sorry and I hope I wasn't rude but if your looking at sights and wanting to get serious than this is the time to decide if you're intersted enough to spend $600 on a decent set up.


you dont need to spend that much i got my first hunting bow set up for about $400


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Any updates for us scotty


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> Any updates for us scotty


yes sir, got all my questions answered (the ones that i've had or have at the moment) and getting a pse nova


----------



## russdiggins (Feb 10, 2009)

zazuk0 said:


> Scotty if your parents don't care you can have this martin jaguar its a great shooting bow and it just sits around in my archery room 55/70 27in draw d loop on it two piece quiver ill try to find a sight i will post a pic for you


Good man!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

scotty624 said:


> yes sir, got all my questions answered (the ones that i've had or have at the moment) and getting a pse nova


Good job! Did you find a good deal on a used one or are you buying new?


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> Good job! Did you find a good deal on a used one or are you buying new?


semi new, and yeah got a real good deal on it, i'm getting it from pimpmybow since i'm on the prostaff


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

you can use almost any kind of accessories for that bow, all bows today have mounting holes in the same area and the same size so you can take stuff off of one bow and put it on another.


----------

